# Pitbull Rockers and Raceline wheels



## shamisc (Nov 13, 2011)

Just got these in. They're 25.5's. Going to take a trip to WV to test them out in a couple weeks. I hope they live up to all the hype. The I hadn't seen the wheels yet, so I figured I'd give them a try. They're RaceLine Scorpion 12x7. I had a brand new set of ITP SS center caps, and in my opinion, they look better than the Raceline's. 

































Here's the RaceLine caps:


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Very nice:rockn:


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good looking wheels. Looks like those tires would do well on the trail. I like the ss centercaps on it as well


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good!


----------



## shamisc (Nov 13, 2011)

artay:


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

agreed the ss look way better


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i think i just found my 2nd favorite wheel .. looks good


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That looks nice! .....I never realized Pitbull Rockers were made for atv's though, used to run some 40x16.50s under my dodge lol. (I'm sure theres some serious differences, but overall they look very similar)


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

look sweet


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> That looks nice! .....I never realized Pitbull Rockers were made for atv's though, used to run some 40x16.50s under my dodge lol. (I'm sure theres some serious differences, but overall they look very similar)


They started making them for ATV's around last October i'm pretty sure.


----------



## wegner426 (Sep 1, 2010)

Any pictures from straight on the front? What backspacing did you get?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Looks good! Are those red lips on the tip of your pipe? Maybe saying kiss my.....


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> That looks nice! .....I never realized Pitbull Rockers were made for atv's though, used to run some 40x16.50s under my dodge lol. (I'm sure theres some serious differences, but overall they look very similar)


I wish interco would size down the boggers for an atv size. They use to have the irok but I haven't seen it anymore. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

OP, I know is an old thread, but how much power did u loose? Do u have stock clutching?


----------

